# I have sawdust in places I never new I had......



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2017)

Had to take a day away from the shop to help a buddy out, he had a log pile his neighbor was grumping a bit about we think and it was time to get it all processed. Lots of walnut, took a lot of 8/4 slabs as he was short on 8/4, Had a few smaller white oak logs we decided to quarter saw. By the end of the day we knew we'd put in a full days work. And then I got back to the shop to find out I'd been gifted a few walnut trees to mill for myself and a canoe to see if I can make a couple bookshelves out of.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2017)

A lot of work I'm sure, but that's some pretty walnut! I've always liked those canoe bookcases, I look forward to seeing those! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2017)

Tony said:


> A lot of work I'm sure, but that's some pretty walnut! I've always liked those canoe bookcases, I look forward to seeing those! Tony



This walnut just kicked our butt all day, was cut in winter about 14-15 months ago, MC was under 20 already even in the middle, Hardest walnut I've ever run into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow. That is some beautiful wood Colin! I bet you're one tired soul....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2017)

What a beautiful sight! Love those slabs! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. That is some beautiful wood Colin! I bet you're one tired soul....



You don't know the half of it. I really wish we'd had a bobcat or tractor. Those logs were a lot of work to move around for just two guys. I think I may have pulled most of the muscles in my body.....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 18, 2017)

That's what I call sweat equity, it's earning your lumber, or paying for it with your body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I have sawdust in places I never new I had



are you sure it's sawdust?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

